# Calcium Channel Blockers (CCB)



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I just started CCB which is an alternative to beta blockers. It essentially does the same thing as beta blockers but I think slows the electrical firing in your heart, so there is less electric sparks flying around.

I just want to let everyone know how it goes for me. I am taking it because of my frequent heart palpitations caused by anxiety. Beta blocker didn't really help me so I am trying CCB. 

I took it yesterday and it really calmed my heart completely. I tried my hardest to have anxiety but I couldn't. Also my heart would beat hard and fast when I experienced any pain, now my heart feels more under control.

The only side effect so far I have experienced was tiredness. Which is fine because I take it at night.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used to take a calcium channel blocker but it made me sick. I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> I used to take a calcium channel blocker but it made me sick. I hope it goes well for you!


What did you take it for? Did it make you stomach sick?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Post an update just curious how this one going,


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Built tolerance to its effects, was placebo after a while. Inderals much better.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi barry do you have high blood pressure too?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

swim said:


> Hi barry do you have high blood pressure too?


Not high blood pressure but bad heart palpitations. They wanted me to have a heart ablation done but I didn't want to because they diagnosed me with SVT and I had no symptoms of SVT.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Isn't Lyrica a Calcium Channel Blocker too? But it has nothing in common with beta-blockers in action.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Calcium channel blockers, as the name implies, block calcium entry into cells. Intracellular calcium is necessary for muscle contraction. Less calcium results in decreased muscle contraction, in the arterial smooth muscle causing vasodilation and in the heart muscle, causing decreased contractility and decreased cardiac output. This combines to reduces blood pressure. The heart compensates by increasing heart rate. Dihydropyridines are a class of CCBs which increase heart rate. Examples are nifedipine, amlodipine, nicardipine. Stay away from these if you are trying to treat anxiety.

The non dihydropyridine class has minimal peripheral vasodilation and actually decreases transmission of electrical impulses through the conduction systemic the heart. These can reduce heart rate. Some of these are verapamil and diltiazem. 

I have not heard of calcium channel blockers being used to treat anxiety, they do cause a lot of side effects, so be sure to look into this before starting.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

so it wouldn't be good for someone who lifts weights?


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

There are three different class type of beta-blockers out there that give an entirely different effect. Good luck with the alternative. Heads up, there is always a downside in taking 'blockers' in general.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

moke64916 said:


> There are three different class type of beta-blockers out there that give an entirely different effect. Good luck with the alternative. Heads up, there is always a downside in taking 'blockers' in general.


Downside? Do you mean the lack of energy you get while on bb?


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Downside? Do you mean the lack of energy you get while on bb?


If I were you I'd take the medication for a week without looking up the side effect. If you feel different then look up the medicines side effect. Oh course beta blockers make you feel more tired. It blocks adrenaline entirely. I used to take them. I feel much better without them.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

moke64916 said:


> barry1685 said:
> 
> 
> > Downside? Do you mean the lack of energy you get while on bb?
> ...


Gotcha. I take beta blockers mainly for my heart rate problems. Not necessarily anxiety.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

broflovski said:


> Isn't Lyrica a Calcium Channel Blocker too? But it has nothing in common with beta-blockers in action.


Yes i believe lyrica is a calcium channel blocker, i take 100 mg x 2 a day.
Its nothing like a beta blocker for me and actually stops the racing thoughts and high anxiety you can experience from GAD.

Im not sure what the long term affects are of the calcium channel blocker action though? Its supposed to be a lot easier to withdraw from than benzo's as its action mechanism is different. Ive not tried though as its helped me where ssri's etc were a waste of time.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

barry1685 said:


> Gotcha. I take beta blockers mainly for my heart rate problems. Not necessarily anxiety.


Same here. I took it for my heart condition.


----------



## kingedward (Oct 1, 2011)

Is this the same thing as beta blockers? I know some people who have problems with SA and facial blushing that have had some good success with beta blocker.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

kingedward said:


> Is this the same thing as beta blockers? I know some people who have problems with SA and facial blushing that have had some good success with beta blocker.


Not the same thing, but controls blood pressure.


----------



## Jericho187 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lots of misinformation in this thread.

First off Lyrica is NOT a calcium channel blocker, its an anticonvulsant (antiseizure medication) thats also used mostly for nerve pain. If you are using it for anxiety, it is an off label, non approved use.

Second off there are two types of calcium channel blockers:

1. Dihydropyridine calcium channel blockers: These DO NOT affect the heart at all and are totally useless in treating anxiety, but work very well for blood pressure. Examples are nifedipine and amlodipine.

2. NON-DIHYDROPYRIDINE calcium channel blockers, which do slow down heart rate like diltiazem and verapamil.

In my experience, NON-DIHYDROPYRIDINE calcium channel blockers are ineffective in treating social anxiety. Sure, they slow down the heart, BUT not in the way that beta blockers do. 

Have you guys ever heard of the "Fight-or-Flight Response"? Basically its what your body does to help you out if you feel threatened. This is what happens:

-Heart rate and blood pressure increase
-Pupils dilate to take in as much light as possible
-Veins in skin constrict to send more blood to major muscle groups (responsible for the "chill" sometimes associated with fear -- less blood in the skin to keep it warm)
-Blood-glucose level increases
-Muscles tense up
-Smooth muscle relaxes in order to allow more oxygen into the lungs
-Trouble focusing on small tasks (brain is directed to focus only on big picture in order to determine where threat is coming from)

Sounds a lot like a panic attack doesn't it? Guess what is responsibe for all this: adrenaline. Beta blockers block the adrenergic receptors where adrenaline works. Thats why non-specific beta blockers like propranolol (Inderal) help reduce a lot of these symptoms.

Calcium channel blockers have no affect whatsoever on adrenergic receptors. They affect heart rate by blocking voltage gated calcium channels in the heart. And although they may slow down your heart rate, they won't do much else for anxiety.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jericho187 said:


> Lots of misinformation in this thread.
> 
> First off Lyrica is NOT a calcium channel blocker, its an anticonvulsant (antiseizure medication) thats also used mostly for nerve pain. If you are using it for anxiety, it is an off label, non approved use.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats right lyrica is an anticonvulsant now used off label for GAD.
the confusion arose as i guess this is what i read about it re calcium channels :-

Pregabalin is structurally related to the antiepileptic drug gabapentin and the site of action of both drugs is similar, the alpha2-delta (α2-δ) protein, an auxiliary subunit of voltage-gated calcium channels.


----------



## brightmind (Feb 16, 2012)

I actually take a calcium channel blocker for anxiety as needed, and it does, for me, stop a wide variety of symptoms, including relaxation and calming effects. I only take if for a few days, and it seems to reset my nervous system. But that's my non-scientific description (non-physiologic, non-pharmacologic) of how it makes me feel after a day or 2.


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

Jericho187 said:


> Lots of misinformation in this thread.
> 
> First off Lyrica is NOT a calcium channel blocker, its an anticonvulsant (antiseizure medication) thats also used mostly for nerve pain. If you are using it for anxiety, it is an off label, non approved use.
> 
> ...


and your continuing the misinformation, adrenaline is not the only factor at play, calcium has proven to be involved as well as many other substances. The body is a chain reaction system, if you sever one link of the chain several other links will be severed as well. If the heart is not racing, adrenaline and other anxiogenic chemicals are not being pumped through the system any more than usual(possibly less hence the possible fatigue) therefore less symptoms will occur. i revived this post because i will be trying verapamil in the near future and will post my results in a separate thread for anyone interested.


----------

